# FrontPage publishing problem



## Alex Wilson (May 1, 2006)

This is my first attempt at publishing a web site with FrontPage(2003)

The site I wish to publish is OK in ‘Design View’, ‘Preview’ and ‘Preview in Browser’ for IE 

My remote web server runs FrontPage (FP) server extensions.

The full path of the website folder in FP is: c:\documents and settings\Alex Wilson\My Documents\My Web Sites\splshpp

The contents of that folder are: 

Two folders named: ‘_private’ and ‘images’

Three files named: ‘index.htm’, ‘splash1.htm’ and ‘Splash1.jpg’.

In the Remote Web Site Properties dialog box:

On the Remote Website tab:
I clicked: ‘FrontPage or SharePoint Services
For the ‘Remote Web site location’ I typed http://www.alexdwilson.com/splspp 

On the Publishing tab I clicked ‘All pages…’

On the main page I clicked ‘Local to Remote’

Lastly I clicked the ‘Publish Web site’ button

On the refreshed screen the contents of the Local Web Site and the Remote Web Site were identical (the two folders and three files named above)

I received the message: ‘Last publish status: successful’

However: 

When I try to enter the site http://alexdwilson.com.splshpp I get a blank page with the status bar showing ‘Done’

Although I can access the site http://www.alexdwilson.com 

What am I doing wrong?:4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi Alex, I moved this to a more appropriate forum.

From just looking over your issues, I see a typo error but Im not sure if it is the issue.



> When I try to enter the site http://alexdwilson.com.splshpp I get a blank page with the status bar showing ‘Done’


Did you forget to put www. after the http://? When I click on the link it also shows no www in the addy bar


----------



## Alex Wilson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Geekgirl.Yep, it's a typo. I left out the 'www' in my post. The fact is that in real life http://www.alexdwilson/splshpp brings up a blank page. 

But... http://www.alexdwilson.com/splshpp/splash1.htm works. Is that all there is to it?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Its blank because the directory /splshpp has no index.htm file. Rename splash1.htm to index.htm and try again.


----------



## Alex Wilson (May 1, 2006)

DumberDrummer, thanks for your help.

I can't work the 'quote' system, but if you'd be kind enough to check my original post, you'd see that there is an index.htm file in the splshpp folder.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

One thing you might be able to try is logging into your hosting account's control panel if it has one. Some of them do and they have a page where you can choose what file names to use as automatically designated 'home pages'. ie. index.htm, index.html, default.htm, default.asp, home.htm, etc. Make sure index.htm is in there. Otherwise try renaming it to default.htm and try that. (if that works, you'll have to change any link within other pages to reflect that change.)


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the server is accepting it, since it was making a blank page. You get a virtual directory listing when you don't have an index file, which is something I forgot about. (Sorry for not reading your first post more carefully!)

Make sure that your index.htm has code in it... if its a blank file, it'll be a blank page.


----------



## Alex Wilson (May 1, 2006)

Geekgirl, Dumber Drummer and gamerman:

Thank you all very much for your help, all of which assiosted me greatly in getting the matter sorted. I was underprepared to venture into my first attempt and basically made a few fundamental errors in naming file paths. However it was good experience, and I'm now well down the track of being able to craft and publish decent websites. Thanks again to you all.


----------

